# Home Gym



## cd3267

Hi guys
Was looking to setup a home gym.

Was wondering is this a good product and good value for money?

Thanks

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php


----------



## The-Real-Deal

looks great.....


----------



## cd3267

> looks great.....


Good value for money mate????


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Dunno, :confused1: the link don't work.


----------



## cd3267

> Dunno,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the link don't work.


How do you know it looks great then?


----------



## cd3267

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php


----------



## cd3267

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I'm getting far to good at this sarcasm thing. I think I need to dumb it down some........


----------



## cd3267

Whatever....


----------



## DappaDonDave

cd3267 said:


> Whatever....


I have a barbell at my house. Wanna train?


----------



## vetran

i had a home gym once i came home early and caught my misses performing sex with it


----------



## cd3267

Is this the one your with now that you need to tell she's gorgeous to get your end in????


----------



## Plate

cd3267 said:


> Whatever....


my finger is massive... Got any lube?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

And the chaos descends....LOL


----------



## cd3267

I've been a member on a good few sites over the pat few years and I got to say this one is by full over biggest ******* I've ever met. It's just typical of English / British Scumbags with the great sense of humour you all have.

Any wonder the entire world is against you all!!!!!

I ask a bloody simple question-if you dont have anything constructive to say-keep your nose out!!!!!!!!


----------



## DappaDonDave

cd3267 said:


> I've been a member on a good few sites over the pat few years and I got to say this one is by full over biggest ******* I've ever met. It's just typical of English / British Scumbags with the great sense of humour you all have. Any word the entire world is against you all!!!!! I ask a bloody simple question-if you dont have anything constructive to say-keep your nose out!!!!!!!!


Roid rage....fuuuuark!


----------



## cd3267

Totally mate and me weigh 50kg I'll take you all on.


----------



## cd3267

> Roid rage....fuuuuark!


By the way. Roid rage is another thing you English twats blame for being complete and utter toss pots


----------



## DappaDonDave

cd3267 said:


> Totally mate and me weight 50kg I'll take you all on.


You got me homie!


----------



## Plate

So it's a no for the swollen purple finger?


----------



## DappaDonDave

cd3267 said:


> By the way. Roid rage is another thing you English twats blame for being complete and utter toss pots


troll-alo-alar le de dum dar.

Welcome to UKM


----------



## cd3267

> troll-alo-alar le de dum dar.
> 
> Welcome to UKM


If I was a troll bro..... I'd be the only one with a bit of common sense than being a full time member on here.


----------



## Plate

cd3267 said:


> If I was a troll bro..... I'd be the only one with a bit of common sense than being a full time member on here.


we are integrated trolls that troll trolls that try to troll us trolls nah mean?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Where you from fella?

Your link just brings us back to this page......So Your either taking the p1$$..... Or///// its a genuine mistake.


----------



## cd3267

Doesn't matter where I'm from mate.

This is the link to power house fitness

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php

Premium strength package with power rack, bench and 145kg weights.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Yep hyperlink takes me to here


----------



## PaulB

cd3267 said:


> By the way. Roid rage is another thing you English twats blame for being complete and utter toss pots


bad day?


----------



## cd3267

Had a great day to I posted on here looking for some advice. Wasn't I wrong.

If anybody is actually interested in helping me I have attached a picture

Power rack with high/"low pulley
145kg weight and 7ft bar
Bench

799


----------



## Phil.

cd3267 said:


> By the way. Roid rage is another thing you English twats blame for being complete and utter toss pots


so what's your excuse?


----------



## cd3267

> so what's your excuse?


Who asked you for input.......


----------



## Phil.

Ps, the pic looks decent enough. What price?


----------



## Plate

cd3267 said:


> Had a great day to I posted on here looking for some advice. Wasn't I wrong. If anybody is actually interested in helping me I have attached a picture Power rack with high/"low pulley 145kg weight and 7ft bar Bench 799


how much you selling it for mate?


----------



## cd3267

£799


----------



## Phil.

cd3267 said:


> Who asked you for input.......


you you bloody donut


----------



## Plate

cd3267 said:


> £799


how many times have you used it?


----------



## cd3267

I'm NOT SELLING

I'm looking to buy it from power house fitness and wanted to know if it's a good price and is decent equipment.


----------



## cd3267

Hence in my first post I said I want to setup a home gym


----------



## Plate

cd3267 said:


> I'm NOT SELLING I'm looking to buy it from power house fitness and wanted to know if it's a good price and is decent equipment.


what Weight was you lifting on it when you used it?


----------



## cd3267

If you guys would of took time to read instead of being **** you would have seen that


----------



## cd3267

Total **** and retards!!!!!!


----------



## cd3267

Everyone of you!!!!


----------



## PaulB

cd3267 said:


> Had a great day to I posted on here looking for some advice. Wasn't I wrong. If anybody is actually interested in helping me I have attached a picture Power rack with high/"low pulley 145kg weight and 7ft bar Bench 799


doesn't look too bad.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

EErrrmmm not its not!

What did you pay?


----------



## Plate

cd3267 said:


> If you guys would of took time to read instead of being **** you would have seen that


ok I'll start.. 150


----------



## Phil.

Try selling it on gumtree or something mate. You'll get more views than you will on here. Hope that helps.


----------



## cd3267

Cheers

I'll do that


----------



## The-Real-Deal

It looks ok..so what did you pay for that set up?


----------



## Plate

153


----------



## PaulB

cd3267 said:


> Had a great day to I posted on here looking for some advice. Wasn't I wrong. If anybody is actually interested in helping me I have attached a picture Power rack with high/"low pulley 145kg weight and 7ft bar Bench 799


I draw the line at being called a ***


----------



## Archaic

> £799


So you are living in Britain then??

If you don't like the people as bad as you make out, then fcuk off back to queersville innit.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Will you take tree fiddy?


----------



## vetran

cd3267 said:


> Is this the one your with now that you need to tell she's gorgeous to get your end in????


no


----------



## Gavinmcl

Yeah well done on your purchases , congrats


----------



## The-Real-Deal

£7.99 bargain

Ive seen this set up in their Royal Quays shop It looks quite good. I would not have payed 799 for it though


----------



## Plate

159


----------



## cd3267

> So you are living in Britain then??
> 
> If you don't like the people as bad as you make out, then fcuk off back to queersville innit.


Where do I say I'm living in Britain??


----------



## daztheman86

Ive got one you wana buy it ?. 899 bargain and ill throw in some plastic weights.


----------



## Archaic

> Where do I say I'm living in Britain??


If you make a thread about buying something and quote the price/currency of the object in question, then one would be naturally lead to believe that you are paying for it that currency - or are you saying that is not true, and this story just got more interesting??


----------



## daztheman86

> Ive got one you wana buy it ?. 899 bargain and ill throw in some plastic weights.





> Where do I say I'm living in Britain??


And a protein shake if you can get the lid off.


----------



## cd3267

> And a protein shake if you can get the lid off.


Hilarious - you should try stand up comedy. Better than most of those regards at the Apollo.


----------



## cd3267

> If you make a thread about buying something and quote the price/currency of the object in question, then one would be naturally lead to believe that you are paying for it that currency - or are you saying that is not true, and this story just got more interesting??


Shouldn't ever assume anything mate!! I had to keep it simple because if I quoted something in another currency you guys would get side tracked. You know because you are all real intelligent meet heads.


----------



## Plate

cd3267 said:


> Hilarious - you should try stand up comedy. Better than most of those regards at the Apollo.


162?


----------



## cd3267

> 162?


162 what???


----------



## The-Real-Deal

> Hilarious - you should try stand up comedy. Better than most of those regards at the Apo


watches brit tv too


----------



## Plate

cd3267 said:


> 162 what???


for the gym equipment.. What sort of salesman are you?


----------



## cd3267

162 what though. You need to make yourself clear what you're offering mate??


----------



## Archaic

> Shouldn't ever assume anything mate!! I had to keep it simple because if I quoted something in another currency you guys would get side tracked. You know because you are all real intelligent meet heads.


Nothing was assumed, it was implied by yourself via the currency you posted in. Transpires now though that you Intentionally sought to mislead, which makes you a lying bastard.

I'm starting to wonder whether you really do have a gym to sell, or just trying to scam us off??

199 is my only offer.

And that's in $$


----------



## PaulB

What the f**k is going on with quotes. I keep getting taken back to replies I've already posted. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Plate

Archaic said:


> Nothing was assumed, it was implied by yourself via the currency you posted in. Transpires now though that you Intentionally sought to mislead, which makes you a lying bastard.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder whether you really do have a gym to sell, or just trying to scam us off??
> 
> 199 is my only offer.
> 
> And that's in $$


fvck sake $201


----------



## UkWardy

I'll pay ¥5400000 but you have to pay postage. I'm not paying for you to post it to China.


----------



## Phil.

cd3267 said:


> Shouldn't ever assume anything mate!! I had to keep it simple because if I quoted something in another currency you guys would get side tracked. You know because you are all real intelligent meet heads.


meat*

your argument is invalid.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

For your avatar  @bingo66


----------



## The-Real-Deal

LOL


----------



## DubSelecta

Always embarrassing when you mock a groups intelligence but spell a word wrong in the process.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Is this still for sale?

215aud


----------



## Plate

DappaDonDave said:


> Is this still for sale?
> 
> 215aud


 

I hope so had my eye on this all night..

195200 dinar


----------



## G-man99

Will OP ship to Greece?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Sfs?


----------



## DappaDonDave

250 Deutschmark!ii


----------



## armor king

cd3267 said:


> Had a great day to I posted on here looking for some advice. Wasn't I wrong. If anybody is actually interested in helping me I have attached a picture Power rack with high/"low pulley 145kg weight and 7ft bar Bench 799


Ill buy it. How much for it? Will you deliver?


----------



## DappaDonDave

cd3267 said:


> 162 what though. You need to make yourself clear what you're offering mate??


bro, you dismantling this for shipping? Not heard from you in like...a bit


----------



## cd3267

Jokes long gone mate.


----------



## bogbrush

> Jokes long gone mate.


How much did you get?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

> Jokes long gone mate.


I will take it but only already assembled and if shipped to Sri Lanka


----------



## DappaDonDave

cd3267 said:


> Jokes long gone mate.


say it ain't so...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

> say it ain't so...


He's just trying to drive up the price


----------



## DappaDonDave

BrahmaBull said:


> He's just trying to drive up the price


I like the cut of his jib!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

OP I will make a final offer of 150 quid but that's for a 65% share in the power rack.


----------



## DappaDonDave

BrahmaBull said:


> OP I will make a final offer of 150 quid but that's for a 65% share in the power rack.


I've not invested with brahma before, I'll cover 25% of the cost and also offer generic fitness advice readily available online and motivation in the way of taking the piss.


----------

